# How do I put a frame round my picture?



## Baldieheidit (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi

I've put a few of my pictures on for Crit but feel they would be better displayed with a simple black and/or white coloured frame round them:







Can anybody tell me how to do this?

I use Elements 6.0.

Ta

Nick


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 6, 2008)

Press F9 and make a new folder for this action
Push the record button

Right click on the bar on the top of the photo > canvas size

increase the canvas size by whatever you want "relative".  Select the background colour you want (black or white....).  push ok, and you should have a border.

stop recording.

Now you have an action that will make borders for you.  All you have to do next time is push f9 and you'll be able to select your action and push "play" and it'll put a border on it.


----------



## Baldieheidit (Jan 6, 2008)

Easy as that!  Thanks


----------



## Baldieheidit (Jan 6, 2008)

Nope.  Not getting it.  When I hit F9, it brings up a wee histogram.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmm...maybe elements doesn't haev actions like CS3?

Hmm...reading around it says actions are accessed through the styles and effects palette...

Sorry I couldn't help more.  maybe someone else can figure it out..or maybe you'll explore that area and find em...


----------



## LoKaM (Jan 7, 2008)

Does that work on photoshop or it's a different method?


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 7, 2008)

LoKaM said:


> Does that work on photoshop or it's a different method?



Well the way I first described was how I do it in Photoshop CS3...so you should be able to do it...


----------



## rtscribbs02 (Jan 7, 2008)

Up top in the menu bar go to: Image-Resize-Canvas Size

Then select the relative check box and type in how big of a border you want where it says "width" and "height"

You can change the color of the border by selecting a color from the "Canvas Extension Color" box.

There is another way to add them, but it seems a little more complicated.  Check out adobe's website at:

http://help.adobe.com/en_US/PhotoshopElements/6.0/index.html


----------



## Baldieheidit (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks guys


----------

